# 1º Concurso Fotografias MeteoPT - 2018



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jan 2019 às 18:00)

Aqui está o 1º concurso de fotografias do MeteoPT!  Este concurso terá como tema as fotografias tiradas no ano de 2018, em Portugal.
*
Regulamento*

Qualquer membro do fórum MeteoPT pode participar no concurso;
Cada membro poderá participar com um máximo de 3 fotografias;
As fotografias terão de ter sido captadas em 2018 e em Portugal;
Os utilizadores que publicarem as fotografias terão de ser os seus autores;
A Equipa de Staff reserva-se ao direito de excluir uma fotografia de concurso caso seja visível que esta não se enquadra nos parâmetros acima referidos nos pontos 3 e 4, e ainda se esta sofreu de uma edição abusiva em softwares.
Para que este seja um tópico mais limpo, aconselhamos a que as fotografias submetidas tenham uma dimensão mínima de 800px e máxima de 1600px. Caso algum membro não consiga redimensionar as fotografias, poderão contactar a Equipa de Staff.
Para cada fotografia, é obrigatório mencionar a data exacta e o local em que foi tirada;
A submissão de fotografias está aberta até ao dia 20 de Janeiro de 2019, até às 23:59 (prazo de 2 semanas).

*Sistema de Votação
*
Todas as fotografias submetidas serão levadas a votação, excepto aquelas que a Equipa de Staff decida que não cumprem os requisitos acima referidos. Cada membro poderá votar num total de 3 fotografias. A votação estará aberta do dia 21 de Janeiro 2019 até ao dia 27 de Janeiro.

--

Apelamos à participação de todos! Sejam verdadeiros, não adulterem a vossa participação e boa sorte!


----------



## Toby (6 Jan 2019 às 20:19)




----------



## Prof BioGeo (6 Jan 2019 às 23:01)

Cá fica a minha modesta participação!
Local: Ao largo da costa sul da ilha de São Miguel (Açores), durante uma observação de Cetáceos.
Data: 31 de agosto de 2018


----------



## ecobcg (6 Jan 2019 às 23:07)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Aqui está o 1º concurso de fotografias do MeteoPT!  Este concurso terá como tema as fotografias tiradas no ano de 2018, em Portugal.
> *
> Regulamento*
> 
> ...



Há algum prémio?


----------



## Gates (6 Jan 2019 às 23:29)

Tirada pela minha filha na praia da Aguda em Gaia no meu iPhone em 25.12.2018...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jan 2019 às 23:38)

ecobcg disse:


> Há algum prémio?



Mérito! Aqui o importante é participar 



Gates disse:


> Tirada pela minha filha na praia da Aguda em Gaia no meu iPhone em 25.12.2018...



@Gates, tal como consta nas regras, só podem ir a concurso fotografias em que seja você o autor.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jan 2019 às 23:57)

Local: Arronches
Data: 13 de Abril de 2018




_____
Local: Alto Alentejo, arredores de Arronches
Data:6 de Maio de 2018




_____
Local: Alto Alentejo
Data: 3 de Agosto de 2018


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jan 2019 às 23:57)

@Duarte Sousa não havendo referência ao tema das fotografias, o que devemos assumir como dentro do âmbito do concurso? Apenas fenómenos meteorológicos?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jan 2019 às 10:21)

João Pedro disse:


> @Duarte Sousa não havendo referência ao tema das fotografias, o que devemos assumir como dentro do âmbito do concurso? Apenas fenómenos meteorológicos?



Sim, na generalidade fenómenos meteorológicos e _derivados_: trovoada, nuvens, neve, geada, pôr-do-sol, ondulação, etc.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jan 2019 às 22:22)

Não tive muita disponibilidade para fotos no 1º semestre do ano. Só em Agosto é que comecei com a máquina nova.

Dos momentos que me vão ficar para sempre na memória, são os 40ºC que apanhei no Guincho. O respetivo pôr do Sol do dia 4 de Agosto de 2018, dos mais épicos:


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jan 2019 às 22:42)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Sim, na generalidade fenómenos meteorológicos e _derivados_: trovoada, nuvens, neve, geada, pôr-do-sol, ondulação, etc.


Como postei antes de referires isso, a primeira foto que coloquei é apenas paisagem pois decidi, colocar uma de cada (paisagem, instabilidade e pôr do sol). Caso aches que não se enquadra no tema, apaga-se.


----------



## Toby (8 Jan 2019 às 08:49)

Apocalipse do crepúsculo 12/01/2018 8:42
12 janvier 2018 1.8°C 7.1°C 12.3°C 9.0mm
Lagoa Do Cão, Alcobaca


----------



## The Weatherman (8 Jan 2019 às 10:56)

Foz do Rio Cávado - 18/03/2018


----------



## João Pedro (8 Jan 2019 às 22:09)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Sim, na generalidade fenómenos meteorológicos e _derivados_: trovoada, nuvens, neve, geada, pôr-do-sol, ondulação, etc.


Obrigado Duarte


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Jan 2019 às 08:18)

@joralentejano não há problema nenhum! 

@Toby como está escrito no regulamento, só são válidas participações onde seja indicado o *local da foto*.

Obrigado a todos os que já participaram! Continuamos à espera do resto da malta


----------



## jpmartins (9 Jan 2019 às 09:30)

Pateira de Fermentelos
Neblina Matinal
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu RNE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2019 às 09:45)

jpmartins disse:


> Pateira de Fermentelos
> Neblina Matinal
> 
> 
> ...


Fabulosa!!! Muitos parabéns!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2019 às 09:45)

jpmartins disse:


> Pateira de Fermentelos
> Neblina Matinal
> 
> 
> ...


Foto incrível.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Jan 2019 às 09:58)

Bom dia pessoal,

Então aqui deixo a minha modesta participação, espero que gostem  Já agora parabéns pela iniciativa ao @Duarte Sousa , e todo o staff do meteo.pt,  tem tudo para ir melhorando ao longo dos anos, dado que provavelmente vai incentivar ainda mais os membros deste fórum a registar os fenómenos meteorológicos ,e fazer com que seja mais fácil de explicar aquilo a que presenciou  Bom concurso a todos 

A primeira  foto é de uma célula a descarregar para os lados de Ourique , em Junho de 2018 e que o membro @vamm levou com ela literalmente em "cima" porque na altura lembro.me bem de ela contar que tinha sido dos maiores sustos da vida! Eu apenas a vi a crescer em Monchique , e já na A1 deparo -me com a mesma .

*Ourique - 21 Junho de 2018*




Atmospheric instability by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr

A segunda é o registo dos poentes mais belíssimos que tive o privilégio de conseguir fotografar o ano passado, fruto de um dia de muita instabilidade pelo país fora, e onde aqui não foi excepção.

*Sesimbra - 22 Novembro de 2018
*



Sunset by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr

A terceira e última foto, é apenas uma simples manhã de nevoeiro .

*Comenda ( Parque natural da Arrábida ) - 19 Dezembro de 2018*




Fog by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Jan 2019 às 10:03)

Que foto estrondosa @jpmartins  Muitos parabéns,e obrigado pela partilha


----------



## Rachie (9 Jan 2019 às 11:23)

Cá vai a minha modesta contribuição.

Por do sol na Venda do Pinheiro no dia 16 de Julho







Ponte 25 de Abril, nuvens baixas no dia 10 de Novembro (é screenshot de um vídeo porque ficou melhor que as fotos que tirei. Se não cumprir as regras podem eliminar)







Arco Íris matinal em Alfragide junto à Siemens no dia 15 de Março






Excelente ideia este concurso 

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## ecobcg (9 Jan 2019 às 12:17)

Deixo aqui uma sugestão... normalmente nestes concursos, as fotos só se tornam visíveis a quem irá votar, no inicio da data de votação, de forma a que a situação seja justa para todos os que concorrem.
Assim, sugeria que num próximo concurso, as fotos fossem, numa fase inicial, enviadas por mail para a administração, e só no inicio do período de votação é que seriam colocadas aqui na página para todos votarem.

Vou ver o que tenho de 2018 para colocar aqui também


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Jan 2019 às 12:51)

ecobcg disse:


> Deixo aqui uma sugestão... normalmente nestes concursos, as fotos só se tornam visíveis a quem irá votar, no inicio da data de votação, de forma a que a situação seja justa para todos os que concorrem.
> Assim, sugeria que num próximo concurso, as fotos fossem, numa fase inicial, enviadas por mail para a administração, e só no inicio do período de votação é que seriam colocadas aqui na página para todos votarem.
> 
> Vou ver o que tenho de 2018 para colocar aqui também



Obrigado pela sugestão  De facto faz algum sentido, mas como aqui o objectivo é só mesmo partilhar as nossas melhores fotografias, não havendo um prémio final, penso que não há problema em serem colocadas antes da votação. Tal como nas apostas de temperaturas, as apostas são públicas. Mas a sugestão será avaliada num próximo concurso


----------



## Rafa111 (9 Jan 2019 às 14:40)

Tondela - 15 de Setembro


----------



## João Pedro (9 Jan 2019 às 20:26)

Isto quando se passa a vida a fotografar é complicado escolher um _best of_...
Gosto destas três, o que não quer dizer que sejam as minhas melhores de 2018, provavelmente não são...  Foram todas publicadas no fórum 

(Descrições, localizações e datas nas legendas das fotografias)




Sunset. Memória Beach, 05-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




The Snowy Peaks of Serra do Gerês and Paradela Reservoir, Montalegre, 31-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Storm Felix. Porto, 11-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2019 às 20:27)

João Pedro disse:


> Isto quando se passa a vida a fotografar é complicado escolher um _best of_...
> Gosto destas três, o que não quer dizer que sejam as minhas melhores de 2018, provavelmente não são...
> 
> (Descrições, localizações e datas nas legendas das fotografias)
> ...


Que fotos fabulosas! Parabéns João Pedro!


----------



## João Pedro (9 Jan 2019 às 20:30)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Que fotos fabulosas! Parabéns João Pedro!


Obrigado Luís!  Já as tinhas visto todas


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2019 às 20:30)

Não sei como é que se vai conseguir escolher com fotografias tão boas!


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2019 às 20:32)

João Pedro disse:


> Obrigado Luís!  Já as tinhas visto todas


Todas as tuas fotos são fantásticas! Vindo de ti, de facto não é novidade!


----------



## João Pedro (9 Jan 2019 às 20:36)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não sei como é que se vai conseguir escolher com fotografias tão boas!


Isso é que é uma grande verdade! Assumindo que ninguém votará nas suas — devia ser uma regra já agora...  — já estou super indeciso 



luismeteo3 disse:


> Todas as tuas fotos são fantásticas! Vindo de ti, de facto não é novidade!


Nah... nem todas... mas obrigado!


----------



## Toby (9 Jan 2019 às 20:39)

Boa noite,
Simples pergunta: porque todas as fotografias não foi propostas para o calendário???


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Jan 2019 às 20:44)

*Pela última vez*, a todos os que já colocaram fotos ou que ainda vão colocar e queiram ir a votação, volto a repetir.

*Mencionar local da foto e data.
*
Já basta ter de andar a dizer sempre o mesmo. Quem não tiver feito a sua participação consoante o regulamento, não terá as suas fotos nas opções de voto.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Jan 2019 às 21:16)

Toby disse:


> Boa noite,
> Simples pergunta: porque todas as fotografias não foi propostas para o calendário???


Olá Toby,

Apesar de não ser o tópico certo, e se percebo bem a tua pergunta, de minha parte não apresentei fotos para o calendário por falta de tempo para as escolher e pensar em provérbios para as acompanhar... Dezembro é sempre um mês complicado... acredita que não foi por falta de interesse meu 

Mas por mim, se quiseres ainda lançar o calendário com as nossas fotos a concurso, ainda que com um mês de atraso, acho excelente  (Mas sem provérbios se calhar... )


----------



## guimeixen (9 Jan 2019 às 22:59)

Tirei tantas fotos o ano passado que é difícil escolher, mas aqui vai:

8 de Setembro - Braga




Lightning in Braga, Portugal by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

27 de Setembro - Célula enorme perto de Chaves vista de Braga




Thunderstorm at sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

16 de Setembro - Braga coberta de nevoeiro. Tirada do Sameiro.




Fog from above at sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (11 Jan 2019 às 22:14)

guimeixen disse:


> Tirei tantas fotos o ano passado que é difícil escolher, mas aqui vai:
> 
> 8 de Setembro - Braga
> 
> ...


Já suspeitava que a primeira fosse fazer parte da tua seleção...


----------



## Danilo2012 (13 Jan 2019 às 18:17)

E tambem fotos de Nagano e do Danilo o resto das fotos estao proibidas
começo de novembro


----------



## Norther (13 Jan 2019 às 20:13)

Fotos no planalto da Torre no dia 14/04/2018, uma caminhada desde as Penhas da Saúde com muita neve, dos melhores nevões que já presenciei no planalto, pena já ser Abril.


----------



## clone (13 Jan 2019 às 20:23)

21 de julho 2018


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jan 2019 às 18:20)

Tirada no dia 4 de Setembro de 2018, no Vulcão dos Capelinhos, ilha do Faial . Dust Devil à direita :



20180904_115450 by tiago_lco, no Flickr


----------



## c0ldPT (14 Jan 2019 às 19:08)

A minha modesta contribuição, _shelf cloud_ em aproximação em 6 de Março de 2018. Sem edição.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jan 2019 às 22:33)

Deixo mais estas duas:
Eclipse lunar de dia 27 de Julho de 2018, tirada na Bobadela, Loures:



Eclipse lunar 27/07/2018 #bloodmoon #lunareclipse by tiago_lco, no Flickr

23 de Agosto de 2018, tirada na serra das Meadas:



DSC_0937-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jan 2019 às 01:19)

*Arredores de Estremoz (norte), 20 de Maio




*


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jan 2019 às 01:22)

*Arredores de Estremoz (norte), 26 de Outubro




*


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jan 2019 às 01:27)

*Planície do Alentejo Central, junto à auto-estrada entre Montemor-o-Novo e Évora, 18 de Novembro




*


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Jan 2019 às 07:07)

São Martinho do Porto, 8 de Setembro de 2018.


----------



## remember (15 Jan 2019 às 09:32)

Bom dia,

Cá vai o meu pequeno contributo para o concurso, o que interessa é participar, parabéns pelas vossas fotos

Nascer do Sol - Póvoa de Santa Iria  (17 de Setembro)







Praia dos Salgados - Albufeira (9 Setembro)





Póvoa de Santa Iria (21 de Junho) Caíram 7.4 mm neste dia





Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## windchill (15 Jan 2019 às 19:40)

Bem.... chegou o momento de dar o meu contributo neste concurso, que será (claro está!), com fotos do que eu mais amo na meteorologia.... de raios!! 

Depois de um ano de 2018 que rendeu 297 preciosidades eléctricas capturadas pela minha Nikon (na esmagadora maioria resultado de activo e dedicado stormchasing), resolvi escolher 3 fotos, que independentemente de serem ou não as melhores, estão carregadas de simbolismo e reflectem momentos de muita emoção e felicidade!

E assim sendo cá vai...


*1ª Foto... Cidadelhe (22 de Agosto, ás 20h31mn)*

Durante uma primeira semana de férias em Agosto, marcada e passada estrategicamente no interior norte/centro, a 'fézada' revelou-se certeira, e depois de uma tarde marcada por algumas trovoadas dispersas e muito calor, e quando parecia que tudo se ia dissipar, este raio foi o primeiro de quatro excelentes capturas em foto que obtive nessa noite. Já tinha imensos vídeos dessa tarde, inclusive de um raio que caiu a cerca de 200/300m da minha posição, mas quando apanhei este menino na minha Nikon foi quando eu de facto me senti feliz e muito realizado!!




2018.08.22 - 203118 (NIKON D7200) [Cidadelhe] by LusoSkies, no Flickr


*2ª Foto... Montemuro (28 de Agosto, ás 01h05mn)*

Segunda semana de férias, e nova dose eléctrica naqueles maravilhosos céus! Desta vez o local escolhido foi o Miradouro de São Cristóvão, no lado NE da Serra de Montemuro. O espectáculo começou ainda durante o dia, e foi-se prolongando durante a noite até que repentinamente parou..... e eu esperei pacientemente, de uma forma irredutível, a 1142m de altitude. Quando parecia que a espera seria em vão e a noite estava feita, eis que uma forte trovoada se formou muito pertinho da minha posição, e depois de ter captado uma foto onde se pode ver um raio a atingir uma torre eólica, esta foto que aqui abaixo vos mostro foi a confirmação de que a célula vinha efectivamente na minha direcção..... e o para raios mais próximo é o que se vê naquele monte.....




2018.08.28 - 010550 (NIKON D7200) [Montemuro - São Cristóvão] by LusoSkies, no Flickr


*3ª Foto... Foros de Vale Figueira (26 de Setembro, ás 23h01mn)*

Depois de um dia de trabalho, nada melhor que sair e ir caçar trovoadas no interior do Alentejo!! Até à localidade de Foros de Vale Figueira, perto de Montemor, é uma horinha de caminho, e o evento convectivo iria revelar-se forte pela noite dentro, apesar de ainda um pouco distante da minha posição.
Ainda assim, e apesar de não ser nem de perto nem de longe a fotografia com os raios mais vistosos que fotografei em 2018, a estrutura da célula ficou bem evidenciada nesta foto, algo que me agradou imenso!




2018.09.26 - 230140 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] by LusoSkies, no Flickr


----------



## jpmartins (15 Jan 2019 às 22:44)

Segunda foto
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu RNE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (16 Jan 2019 às 23:23)

jpmartins disse:


> Segunda foto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JP, tens de indicar o local das tuas fotos e a data ou não são válidas para o concurso. E isso seria uma pena


----------



## clone (16 Jan 2019 às 23:54)

Spoiler






clone disse:


> 21 de julho 2018






Como não consigo editar, fica aqui o local: arredores de Amarante


----------



## jpmartins (17 Jan 2019 às 00:28)

Segue novamente as minhas participações
Obrigado pelo aviso.

Arronches 13.08.2018
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu RNE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jpmartins (17 Jan 2019 às 00:29)

Pateira de Fermentelos - 31.12.2018
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu RNE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jpmartins (17 Jan 2019 às 00:30)

Pateira de Fermentelos - 24.12.2018
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu RNE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (17 Jan 2019 às 00:55)

c0ldPT disse:


> A minha modesta contribuição, _shelf cloud_ em aproximação em 6 de Março de 2018. Sem edição.


Esqueci-me de indicar o local  Foi tirada em Gandra - Paredes.


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Jan 2019 às 15:01)

Fotos muito boas. 


Não tirei muitas fotos no ano passado, mas dá para deixar algumas por cá:


27/08/2018 - Braga




Distant by Rui Pedro, no Flickr


27/11/2018 - Braga




27112018-_DSC1040 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr


08/09/2018 - Braga




08092018-_DSC0906 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jan 2019 às 20:21)

Até agora temos 18 participações válidas, que pertencem aos seguintes membros:

@Prof BioGeo
@joralentejano
@guisilva5000
@The Weatherman
@Ricardo Carvalho
@Rachie
@Rafa111
@João Pedro
@guimeixen
@Norther
@Tiagolco
@Gerofil
@mr. phillip
@remember
@windchill
@clone
@jpmartins
@Ruipedroo

Se alguém participou e o seu nome não está na lista acima, e queira ir a votação, reveja o seu post para ver o que falta.

A malta que não participou ainda pode fazê-lo até Domingo! Bora lá


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jan 2019 às 20:49)

Uma dúvida! O concurso tem algum tema definido?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jan 2019 às 21:02)

Pedro disse:


> Uma dúvida! O concurso tem algum tema definido?



 https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/1-concurso-fotografias-meteopt-2018.9937/#post-711205


----------



## vinc7e (17 Jan 2019 às 23:37)

Julho 2018 @ Caminha 





Setembro 2018 @Gelfa





Outubro 2018 @Lamas de Mouro


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Jan 2019 às 15:47)

Boas. Ando meio desaparecido destes aposentos, mas sempre atento (ainda que passe despercebido). A atualidade meteorológica está uma autêntica pasmaceira, fora estes dias, falo também dos fins de 2018, e para além disso, isto está bom é para deprimir de ano para ano, dado que as massas de ar frio instáveis não querem nada connosco devido a uma dada personagem, isto já não se fazem mais fevereiros de 2010, enfim....

Fica também aqui a minha modesta participação, não são de longe as melhores deste tópico, a qualidade do equipamento também está a ficar obsoleta, mas pronto melhor que nada (vou dividir em 3 posts diferentes para efeitos da votação, o ideal seria o staff arranjar depois o género de uma sondagem):

Funnel Cloud ( 07/05/2018 - arredores de Tondela)


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Jan 2019 às 15:51)

14/08/2018 - arredores de Tondela


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Jan 2019 às 15:56)

19/02/2018 - arredores de Tondela


----------



## Dan (20 Jan 2019 às 11:45)

As minhas três fotos.

Tarde do dia 28 de fevereiro, Bragança, a uns 700m de altitude. A neve começou a cair na tarde do dia 27.







24 de março, Serra da Nogueira, Bragança, a 1290m de altitude. 






25 de novembro, numa estrada a 800m de altitude e uns 3 km a norte de Bragança.


----------



## Serra do Açor (20 Jan 2019 às 14:48)

A minha participação :
A primeira  brincadeira na neve Serra do Açor 14/01/2018
Segunda Renascer Pomares 21/01/2018
Terceira ida à neve Serra do Açor 17/03/2018
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jan 2019 às 20:26)

Deixo aqui as minhas 3 fotografias.

2018 não tive grandes registos meteorológicos, aqui ficam os possíveis 

 8 de Fevereiro - Montemor, Loures. Geada a 350 metros. Fotografia com o telemóvel.






 13 de Agosto - Manta Rota, Vila Real de Santo António. Nascer-do-Sol.






 9 de Dezembro - Jardim das Amoreiras, Lisboa. Cores de Outono.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jan 2019 às 15:19)

A votação iniciar-se-á hoje pelas 21h 

Damos a oportunidade até essa hora para quem não tem a sua participação conforme o regulamento de alterar o que está em falta.

Visto que já não é possível editarem o post, podem enviar as alterações para mim por mensagem privada.

Obrigado


----------

